# I Wanna See Your Xmas Trees! or Holiday Decs of Any Kind!



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

...........


----------



## missyscove (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is one of the Christmas photos I took of myself with the buns in their holiday bow ties (cat section at Target) and our rosemary "tree." 
My roommates and I will all be going home for Christmas so we didn't get a big tree or anything, but the rosemary bush is the perfect size for pet photos.


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm getting my tree tomorrow


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 29, 2012)

Lisa, Your tree and the lights wrapped around the banister are beautiful. 

Christina, You holiday picture is really cute. Gotta love the new buns


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Gorgeous tree Lisa! i also love the lights on the staircase  

Christina :Love the pic of you and your bunnies!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Christina you always seem to get your buns to pose so beautifully! Love it!! 

I can't get my buns to do that for the life of me........


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

I'd love to see others.......


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

JessicaK wrote:


> I'm getting my tree tomorrow



Post a picture when you get it


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

Christina, your buns were made for bow ties! 

I only have our little tree up right now, but I'll take a picture and post it in a bit. We're getting our big real tree this weekend I think.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2012)

Bah, Humbug.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> Christina, your buns were made for bow ties!
> 
> I only have our little tree up right now, but I'll take a picture and post it in a bit. We're getting our big real tree this weekend I think.



Little or big, post either one....or both!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
I took about 100 pictures of us and narrowed it down to 3 that I liked. I had my camera and flash set up on a tripod and used my remote to take the pictures. There are plenty of pictures of just their butts. I've found that the bow ties also help with autofocus on the black buns.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha adorable buns with the rosemary tree!

Your tree and lights do look beautiful Lisa... I am putting up the bulbs on my tree tonight so pictures will soon follow  the tree is right above Hippogryph's pen so I'm going to put a big bow on it so I can give him to Phoenix for Christmas  (shhh... Don't tell her it's a secret)


----------



## Shmoo06 (Nov 30, 2012)

I took this right after I set up. It's bunny proofed enough, right? lol. It's nothing much, but it works well for my small apartment.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is my little tree in our living room. Its child safe because its fake and has only plastic ornaments. haha. 
We're getting our big real tree this weekend. When I get that one decorated I'll post of picture of it too. 





Its day light, so you can't see the tree *glow* but you can see the individual lights and I thought that was kind of cool!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww love them both! I kinda wish i had a smaller tree in our main family room where we watch tv. We are never in that front room so don't get to enjoy my tree as much as I want


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

holtzchick wrote:


> Haha adorable buns with the rosemary tree!
> 
> Your tree and lights do look beautiful Lisa... I am putting up the bulbs on my tree tonight so pictures will soon follow  the tree is right above Hippogryph's pen so I'm going to put a big bow on it so I can give him to Phoenix for Christmas  (shhh... Don't tell her it's a secret)



Wait is he coming home for sure then!? I must have missed the announcement!


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 30, 2012)

Here it is 






Though I need a new topper, I don't like the one I have.


Just a little shout out - I am very grateful for Trees for Troops. This organization provides free Christmas trees for families of deployed servicemembers. It definitely helps bring a little more cheer to my house. You can find out more about them at: www.treesfortroops.org.


----------



## kmaben (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the note Jessica! Hubby can use it next Christmas. He'd really appreciate it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

Love it Jessica! 

I need a new topper too. We just have a big gold bow we tie on. Every year I say I need to get a new one and the every year I forget


----------



## MagPie (Dec 1, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> Bah, Humbug.



^^^ That a little bit haha. 

I haven't touched my christmas stuff yet. If I get around to putting it out I'll share a picture, but I haven't really been feeling christmas this year. I did the other day but my apartment is still in disorder due to the roach spray I had to have.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 1, 2012)

Keep the decorations coming


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 2, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

My mum put ours up last night  we don't have much decorations this year because we have a new kitten (well she's 6 months!) but she pulls it all down! I'll get a picture later!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270149_375598572533084_827606372_n.jpg
My tree


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Charlotte, your tree is really pretty! 
Do you know what kind of tree it is? It looks like it has really soft needles.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

Gorgeous tree Charlotte! I love the decorations.

I'm not good with all the tree kinds but is that possibly a Balsam?


----------



## TinksMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Everyone's are so pretty!!  Christina, I love the bunny bow ties!

I'll be getting mine in the next few days.  I will try to remember to post a pic when it's finished.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 4, 2012)

It's actually a fake tree! We usually get a real one but last year my cat Tiffany was eating it lol! So we got a fake one this year


----------



## whitelop (Dec 4, 2012)

1357bunnylover wrote:


> It's actually a fake tree! We usually get a real one but last year my cat Tiffany was eating it lol! So we got a fake one this year


HAHAHAHAHA! That's so funny! You would never be able to tell it was fake, at least from pictures. It looks really good!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 4, 2012)

Omg it does look real!!!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 4, 2012)

Darn it! We lost all the pretty trees/decs.

That's okay.....trying to stay positive. I'm exploring and learning the new site!!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been putting this off like crazy! I promise tomorrow my tree will be up here


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 5, 2012)

Yay!!

Well now I can see some of the pics. I re-added mine?? New software growing pains I think....

But I still want to see more!!!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 7, 2012)

My Christmas tree *after *I had moved it to ground level... Phoenix would not give up jumping onto the stand and *into *Hippogryff`s pen!! 












I also have my railings on my stairs done in lights as well as the one overlooking the living room.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 7, 2012)

Were getting our tree the 15th and probably decorating tonight after we bake.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

Yay another tree!! Oooh, I love the red and white bulbs. Very pretty!!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 7, 2012)

No tree or real decorations yet.. So my room!





Lights and garland.





Lights and some ornaments on them.





Oliver's cage with garland.





Daisy's cage with garland.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the red and white. Love your room too! Daisey looks like she's bah humbuging in the corner.





Me tree





Enjoying a nice snack





Things to do with extra nic grids. Fixed them good




Christmas cards!!





Even the fishes are feeling it!

Thank you post for the free Christmas tree! It really put us in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 8, 2012)

Hehe! My sister was going to put grids or an octagon gate around her tree because of her dog chewing all the ornaments within reach, she just moved them all up so the bottom of her tree is bare. Lol. And yes, Daisy is a scrooge.


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

Lisa, beautiful christmas tree and lights 

Christina the photo of you and your bunnies look great they look so cute in their little bow ties


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

I would like to wish everyone a merry christmas and a safe and happy new year


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

Christmas is my favorite time of the year


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

I will post a photo of our christmas tree soon


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

Love all your christmas trees and decorations they are so pretty


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww your room is so cute! I love the idea of decorating their caged 

Kaley I'm so glad you got that tree. It's beautiful! Don't you love the smell of a real tree?


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 15, 2012)

My favorite decoration


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 15, 2012)

Cuteness!!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 15, 2012)

That's totally awesome!


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 15, 2012)

I dont know if you live in an area that has michaels craft stores but I got it from there this season.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 15, 2012)

I did a christmas tree just in white and silver this year, not nearly as colorful as usual but I think it looks quite pretty!

Here's Peace posing in front of the tree!






The tree minus bunny,






We were getting pics of outside earlier tonight, I'll post them later


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's the outside of our place!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 16, 2012)

The kids went to see Santa today, they did so well. Sophie didn't bite or kick Santa


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been out of commission lately so missed the last couple posts. Amanda and brandy....great pics! Beautiful house and tree and cute buns


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's my momma's Christmas tree


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wrapped my presents tonight! 




Mumbles is so cautious. It's so cute!

and no, I'm not leaving them there. lol.


----------

